

What does shutting down of Djangy mean to python developers? - zengr

I was recently trying to get my hands wet with Paython and django. Djangy (https://www.djangy.com/) was the first choice as an alternative to Heroku for Rails.<p>But since djangy is shutting down, does that mean there is less traction for python, django web dev in the market?<p>I am not trying to start a flame war against Python + django vs Ruby + Rails.<p>Looking for some advice as a newbie in both the fields, what should I start learning next?
======
phreeza
There are plenty of alternatives to Djangy, <http://djangozoom.com/> just to
name one.

They even mentioned some other alternatives in their final newsletter:
<http://blog.djangy.com/2011/02/27/final-djangy-newsletter/>

